# NEED HELP = Battlestar not firing



## ddk1979 (29/11/17)

My Smoant Battlestar is not firing although everything appears to be working.
It switches on and off; when pressing the firing button it shows the puff duration, etc., but does not actually supply current to the rta.
I screwed the rta on 2 other mods and it works just fine and also tried other tanks on the Battlestar, but no luck.
Is there anyone who could possibly fix this ???

.


----------



## Hooked (30/11/17)

Oops! Another device not firing - not the same kind of device though!


----------



## zadiac (30/11/17)

If a Battlestar is not firing, then it can only be one thing........Cylons!! 


Sorry, couldn't resist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Evil_Toast (30/11/17)

zadiac said:


> If a Battlestar is not firing, then it can only be one thing........Cylons!!



SO SAY WE ALL! 

Only thing I can think of, did you upgrade the Nav computer recently? 



Seriously though, bought mine on Friday so watching this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

ddk1979 said:


> My Smoant Battlestar is not firing although everything appears to be working.
> It switches on and off; when pressing the firing button it shows the puff duration, etc., but does not actually supply current to the rta.
> I screwed the rta on 2 other mods and it works just fine and also tried other tanks on the Battlestar, but no luck.
> Is there anyone who could possibly fix this ???
> ...


Bummer! Hope you come right @ddk1979 !

How old is the mod?


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Bummer! Hope you come right @ddk1979 !
> 
> How old is the mod?




@Stosta , about 6-8 months

.


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Stosta , about 6-8 months
> 
> .


Bummer, so old enough to be _just _out of warranty.

I really feel that devices released in the past year or so have a disposable quality to them, I don't get the same feeling of quality when getting new devices that I used to get when I first started. They might have more bells and whistles, but not the staying power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/17)

Last nite I did everything I could think of to get the mod to work:
- switched mod on and off
- removed batteries (even though they were showing about 3.9V) and replaced them with fresh ones
- played around with the 510 pin
- etc.

Just a moment ago I switched it on again, fired it at my usual 24W ... absolutely nothing even though the mod indicates that it is firing and the puff timer is running.
For some strange reason I increased the power up to its max (200W) and by chance pressed the fire button and suddenly the mod is working properly again. Brought the power down to 24W and it's working okay. Have no idea what is happening but I'm sure it's going to quit on me soon.
I just wished this had rather happened before all the Black Friday sales then at least I could have picked up a new mod at a great price. 
Old Murphy's law in action again ... 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (1/12/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Last nite I did everything I could think of to get the mod to work:
> - switched mod on and off
> - removed batteries (even though they were showing about 3.9V) and replaced them with fresh ones
> - played around with the 510 pin
> ...


At least it's working in the meantime @ddk1979 ! Happy to hear that.

I'm sure there will be some great Christmas specials coming up, hopefully something that will suit your needs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (1/12/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Last nite I did everything I could think of to get the mod to work:
> - switched mod on and off
> - removed batteries (even though they were showing about 3.9V) and replaced them with fresh ones
> - played around with the 510 pin
> ...


Do you at least have something else to vape on if it does go down @ddk1979 ? If not PM me and I'll send you something. It won't be pretty but it will keep you going at least!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Do you at least have something else to vape on if it does go down @ddk1979 ? If not PM me and I'll send you something. It won't be pretty but it will keep you going at least!




@Stosta , fortunately I have a Drag and Pico so a pif is not required.
My sincerest thanks for your generous offer, you really have a kind heart.  

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Awesome gesture @Stosta 
Holding thumbs your mod keeps on going @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

